# Calling all Canadians (and anyone else with a sense of humor)!!



## JohnnyV (Apr 16, 2002)

Found this post by Snaggy over at the Joy of Tech forums.  

http://www.geekculture.com/ultimatebb/Forum13/HTML/000223.html


Enjoy


----------



## scruffy (Apr 16, 2002)

Heehee!  All true.  Except that they spelled toque wrong.  How bout this:

From Webster's Revised Unabridged Dictionary (1913):


> Toque \Toque\ (t[=o]k), n. [F. toque; of Celtic origin; cf. W. toc.]
> 1. A kind of cap worn in the 16th century, and copied in
> modern fashions; -- called also {toquet}.
> 
> ...


From WordNet (r) 1.6:


> toque
> n : a small round hat worn by women [syn: {pillbox}, {turban}]



I know what's missing out of there, do you?  Or did the Canadian-style toque really exist in the 16th C?

Do Americans really not have mickeys or 2-4s?  What do they call them?

Here's a bit of trivia for you - in Saskatchewan, those hooded sweaters with the muff-like pocket on the front are called 'bunny hugs', but in every other province they're called 'hoodies'.  Someone please correct me if there's somewhere else that shares this excentricity...


----------



## googolplex (Apr 16, 2002)

Thats funny. Being Canadian I can say that some of those are very very true but some are really exagerated.

Good laugh


----------



## Bluefusion (May 9, 2002)

So what is a "mickey" and a "2-4"?


----------



## phatsharpie (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scruffy _
> *Here's a bit of trivia for you - in Saskatchewan, those hooded sweaters with the muff-like pocket on the front are called 'bunny hugs', but in every other province they're called 'hoodies'.  Someone please correct me if there's somewhere else that shares this excentricity... *



At least among my friends in the US we call hooded sweatshirts, hoodies.

And for Mickeys, that's a beer my friends and I drank in college, but I don't know if that's what you meant...


----------



## scruffy (May 11, 2002)

A mickey is a beer where you live?  Hmm.

A 2-4 is a case of 24 bottles of beer (beer comes in sixpacks, cases, 2-4s, and those funny 18 bottle things), and a mickey is a 13 ounce bottle of liquor - personal serving size like.  I don't know if the 26 or 40 ounce bottles have a name other than a twenty-six and a fourty.

Actually, since we pretend that we are metric over here, all the bottle sizes are given in mL now.  We're even starting to get liquor bottles that have reasonable numbers, like 700 mL.  Or maybe that's what wine bottles are.  Beer bottles are still 341 mL, which seems stupi till you realize it's exactly 12 US ounces; then it seems even stupider...


----------



## Jadey (May 14, 2002)

The Canadian English page explains 2-4's, pop, and all other little language differences between Canadian, British and American english. Funny little read.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 14, 2002)

Jadey, great link! Thanks!

I still just don't understand "zed". I can go along with most Canadian pronunciation just fine (in fact, even though it's different, I think "aboot" and "hoase" actually sound better than "about" and "house"--maybe it's my Irish heritage kicking in) but "zed" is just wierd! Do you guys really say "Oh! Look! It's a BMZ zed-3!"? Or "and now, in American History, we'll be studying the XYZed affair."

LOL I don't know why but that pronunciation always strikes me as humorous. Eh?


----------



## Jadey (May 14, 2002)

Ya can't use "eh" at the end of any old sentence like that. It just doesn't work that way. "Eh" is mostly used at the end of a statement, when you're asking for someone else's opinion. For example, "It's pretty cold out today, eh?".


----------



## scruffy (May 14, 2002)

Do Americans really eat "omelets"?  Light their "cigarets" with "sulfur" matches, and drop the butts on the "kerb"?  That's even wackier than calling Z "zee".


----------



## Bluefusion (May 14, 2002)

Jadey: it makes SOME sense. I'm saying "It strikes me as humorous... eh?", as in, what about you?

I know, I know. Use "eh" where we use "huh". "It's cold out, huh?" But it did make SOME sense the way I used it--just not a whole lot 

Scruffy: we eat omelettes, light cigarettes, and drop them on the curb; don't worry... (well, actually, I don't eat omelettes, don't smoke, and try not to make any more of a mess than I have to )

As for sulphur/sulfur, the dictionary says Sulphur. You don't refer to cigs as "sulphur cigarettes", do you?


----------



## Jadey (May 14, 2002)

scruffy, remember that page was about Canadian english versus British english as well as American english. Some spellings/expressions may be used in England, not "the states"


----------



## Bluefusion (May 14, 2002)

Yeah, all of the things Scruffy pointed out are incredibly strange English spellings  "kerb"? wtf? like kerberos?


----------



## Jadey (May 15, 2002)

Another silly web page: the Canadian snack review:

http://www.brunching.com/ratings/canadiansnacks.html

Learn that something called "ketchup chips" can be REALLY good!


----------



## nkuvu (May 15, 2002)

And some other interesting opinions on the Big Turk...


----------



## scruffy (May 15, 2002)

Ah, I see.  I am somewhat reassured.

Do the British spell things that way?  I know it's "sulphur" there too (my Dad is a chemist and from England...).  The others strike me as too odd even for the Brits.


----------



## I am Jobe (May 15, 2002)

Bah! I have no idear what you guys are talkin aboot.

America (where i be right now) is different from every other country in the world. That's because we left england so we could start anew and have our own rights and laws. I'm thinking, that whatever crazy mo-fo's that "created" the american "language" tried to do everything as weird and different as they could have to un-associate themselves as much as they possibley could have from England. That's why colour is color here... I dunno... all I know is that one of my grandpa's was brought up (or) born somewhere in Canada and personally I would like to visit there if not live there sometime (if not there, than somewhere that isn't america). this country is too adolescent for my taste. 

by the bye, I live in one of the top 5 areas with the WORST air quality in the U.S. (if you have asthema, you don't want to be here). if only we can be #1!!!!

oh yeah, a mickey over here is a type of alcoholic beverage. there are 40's (40 ounces)  and mickey's (what we like to call) 'grenades'. They are little beers that fit nicely into you hand and the glass containers are green. I think they are smaller than normal 'pop' cans but nevertheless, I don't see why anyone would buy them....


----------



## JohnnyV (May 15, 2002)

Wow, someone brought this thread back from the dead!!! I posted this a LONG time ago


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)




----------



## I am Jobe (May 15, 2002)

drugs will do that sort of thing to you...

anyway, i (obviously) just registered and am passing time during simpsons commercials. (he just licked a poisonous toads). this topic was on the home page at the bottom... so I just clicked.

"homer! homer! hello? is there anybody IN there...."
"dad are you licking toads?"
"well, i'm not NOT licking toads!"


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I am Jobe _
> *drugs will do that sort of thing to you...*



To me? To who?


----------



## I am Jobe (May 15, 2002)

heh, sorry... I meant me.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 15, 2002)

cigarettes are nasty and replusive and stinky and expensive and ugly and dirty, I don't like smokers.........



And of course you know they can kill ya, and give ya cancer


----------



## I am Jobe (May 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *cigarettes are nasty and replusive and stinky and expensive and ugly and dirty, I don't like smokers.........
> And of course you know they can kill ya, and give ya cancer    *


Tell me something I don't know!
Anyway, smoking DOES increase your chances of getting cancer, but then again everyone has about a 1 in 4 chance of get it. Maybe not in the lungs, or in the mouth.... but hey, my brother didn't smoke and he had a horrible horrible fatal rare evil tumor in his head and eventually came out fine (yay!). He didn't smoke until after... the stress must have gotten to him (he was about to have a baby at the time and wasn't supposed to live to see him), anyway, enough about my fam....

power lines are gross, expensive, and ugly. they can kill ya and give ya cancer

cell phones are annoying. they can kill ya and give ya cancer.

microwaves are too loud. they can kill ya and give ya cancer.

working out and staying healthy is good for you. just too bad it can kill ya and give ya cancer.

you get the point....

don't judge me just because i smoke occasionally (believe it or not). I used to smoke a pack a day (now it's been 2 packs in the past 4 or so months) and know it's horrible and makes you smell like unwashed butt, but that's not your problem. until, that is, I blow smoke in your face.

hate the sin. love the sinner. =)
why marlboro country? well, there is a giant (for a sticker) poster/sticker thing on my door in my room. it was left by the previous occupant (my bro) who foolishly (it had been unstuck for so many decades and my bro ruined it basically) placed it there even though he doesn't (shouldn't due to heart problems) smoke. 
so there! tee-hee


----------



## JohnnyV (May 15, 2002)

Sorry if I was misinterpered back there, but I didn't mean that I hate you as a person, I hate smokers in general  Ruining my air quality! I think one of the main reason I do hate smokers so much is because my dad is a smoker, and a terrible person (cheated on my mother), but thankfully he no longer lives with us. Also I dislike them (or it which ever you prefer) is because when I was very young I had a smoker blow smoke directly into my face on purpose, and I about gagged to death!! Rarrr!!!! I can still smell that stink to this day.....Sorry, but I do hate the sin and love the sinner (I am Catholic and try to live my this, although sometime it doesn't seem it)


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

Think *second hand smoke* and *death*.


----------



## scruffy (May 16, 2002)

Are we in a confessin' vein here?

Well then, I occasionally smoke a pipe.  It's a big ole hookah or shisha, depending on whether you're from India or somewhere in the Arabic world.  I smoke molasses tobacco in it, mint or apple flavour.  Out on the balcony in nice weather, maybe once a week or so, puff away like a contented caterpillar for half an hour or more.

At least I did until a couple weeks ago, when I dropped the bowl and broke it.  I would epoxy it back together, but I don't really care to find out by inhalation what vapours epoxy gives off when heated.  Not that it'd likely be much worse for me than the tobacco, but who said humans make sense?


----------



## JohnnyV (May 16, 2002)

Pipe smoke is the one form of tabacco that doesn't bother me as much, as long as you aren't smoking it daily.  Once or twice a week wouldn't bother me, but the constant smell (if you smoke it daily) would.


----------

